

Automount partition in Linux: GUI style  - ChankeyPathak
http://www.linuxstall.com/how-to-automount-partition-in-linux-gui-style/

======
nathanpc
Awesome application. Installed on my Linux box and it's working perfectly.

------
grimborg
It seems not to work if the fstab uses UUIDs.

------
Craiggybear
I have always loved pysdm -- it is _very_ handy for when you have a separate
/home partition and want to remount it as /home on a new or re-installed
partition (thus keeping all your files and settings) ... of course you can do
it via the command line but this minimises the risk of screwing up badly.

